# What to use for a steel barn roof?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,

I am taking my first stab at making a barn to go with my layout and I was wonder what anyone has used for corrugated steel roof? I am modeling in 1:20 (or there abouts!)


Thanks

Rich


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends upon how fancy you want to go. Some people corrugate pop can aluminum one piece at a time - or buy it already made.

Chea --- errr fruga, yeah frugal!l people sometimes just use flattened out juice cans


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I used Plastistruct roofing for my barn. Barn is Garden Textures kit.










Doc


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Depending on how strong you need it to be you can also corrugate thick gauge aluminum foil, from disposable aluminum pans and cookie sheets from the grocery store, which is a LOT less work than annealing pop cans, easier to crimp, and surprisingly robust.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Rich, 

from beer cans to alu foil you can use a crimper. 
look here: http://kormsen.ko.funpic.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=435


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Forgot to say, nice-looking barn, doc. Neat roof.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Doc, 

Very nice barn. I think I found something very close and I will post pictures when completed. Thanks for the tip on Plastistruct as I was not aware of them. 

Rich


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Doc, 

How did you do the wall finish? 

Rich


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich,

I was afraid someone would ask that. I did that quite a few years ago and I don't remember the names of the products I used. The technique involves painting on a base coat of acrylic first. I chose gray. Let it dry. Then you brush on a coat of "crinkling" clear paint one section at a time. I got the crinkling paint at Michaels craft store. I'm sure it's still readily available.

When it dries, you carefully brush on your red paint. You have to be careful not to go over the same area again, otherwise the red paint will not stick. After a short time, the crinkle paint does its job. I can't remember how you brush off the excess final coat. I'm pretty sure the crinkle paint comes with instructions.

Perhaps someone else with experience can chime in here. In years past, Muella kits included the crinkling paint in some of their kits with instructions.

Doc


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I use the paper crimper. I have used cans, roasting pans and some aluminum that I got from Yogi which worked the best. 
Many of the barn roofs in Vermont with corregated steel have been coated with ashalt that is mixed with powered aluminum. 
This was done after rust made it thru much of the galvenized coating. The new coating is silver so it reflects the sun to make the roof cooler. 
After gluing the crimped cans to the model roof with a construction adhesive, I masked off the trim and walls. Then painted it with textured aluminum paint that was either Rustoleum or Krylon. I have also used cold gavlenizing paint, It is grayer and darker. I then rusted the channels but not the ridges. The lower part near the eaves all got rusted. 
Yogi Lawrence's site is the place info. He even does standing seam.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,

Well, here is my first ever attempt at making something out of nothing. I basically took cedar boards and ripped them to various sizes. I also found something to use for the roof. It is made out 1 & 1/2" Brown Cap (from Lowes - on clearance for $2.50 for and eight foot section). I glued them to the top.




 





I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Has anyone else used plastic like this? 
Rich


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

That is one beautiful barn, Rich! Well done!

Thanks for taking time to post,
Matt


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Very innovative use of materials. I'll have to look that one up at Lowe's. The structure is beautiful as well.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you all for you kind comments. I believe I have about $25 in the barn. I will send pictures once we get it painted. 

Rich


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

NEAT roof for sure!


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Fantastic barn Rich. The next time we get together you need to show me that barn. I really like it. I'll have to try and copy yours. 
Bob


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Bob, 

We should set up a time to have you folks come on up here and see the layout. 

Rich


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By rreiffer on 04 May 2010 09:22 AM Bob, 


We should set up a time to have you folks come on up here and see the layout. 

Rich 
It sounds like a great idea to me. I'd love to see what you've done. Let me know when.
Bob


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not used any of these yet but looks good.
http://www.appliedimaginationinc.co...s1200.html


----------

